# Pelvic pain - What diagnoses would you use



## KMcFarland (Oct 21, 2009)

What diagnoses would you use for an OB presenting with pelvic pain?  I would normally use 646.83/625.9, but I saw a reference for round ligament pain in a SMFM diagnosis listing presented as 654.43/625.9.  Any thoughts??


----------



## rnadasi (Oct 21, 2009)

I would pick the first set of diagnosis bcause the 654.43 is more for "other  abnormalities in the uterus"


----------



## Valerie813 (Oct 22, 2009)

*pelvic pain*

I code for an OB practice and we use 1- 648.93: other current conditons classifiable elsewhere and 2- 789.00: abdominal pain.  I would not use the abnormality of uterus because we would not know there was an abnormality unless the doctor indicated that.


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 23, 2009)

We use 625.9 for pelvic pain


----------

